# Holy...I found a VC pic



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/j/v/jvn103/PICS/vince carter superman.jpg

all i can say is... jesus


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow......


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, that is one freakin unbelieveable picture.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the 3 Cavs look like this.

 :sigh:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

damn.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

THATS CRAZY!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

holy jesus he is high. i want a dunk contest nex year of vince, lebron, dmiles and josh smith but thats jus wishful thinkin


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

yeah, pretty amazin', that's some seasons ago


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

one of the greates dunks ever


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

SOMEONE PLEASE FIND A VIDEO !!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I had that as my avatar for a month or so last year, and I got about 5 pm's saying "awesome pic" and about 10 more saying "what did you use to edit that?" :laugh:.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

they actually made a toy out of that picture. i cant remember where i found that


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

It almost looks too good to be true imo.


----------



## MoJo8888 (Aug 15, 2002)

The McFarlane toy made after that picture


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Somebody told me that he missed that shot.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!


I take it he lost control of the ball?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Either that or he was shooting a vertical hook shot down at the rim or he was about to throw down the putback.


----------



## MoJo8888 (Aug 15, 2002)

most of those pics look so crazy cuz of the angle they are shot at.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!


Now that was just sick!


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

Dude, those are some sick dunks. We need a thread of just pure dunk pics/vids. It'd be tight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, a picture of Vince Carter back when he wasn't purely a jumpshooter! Back when Vince wasn't afraid of taking the ball to the hole! Imagine that...:nonono:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Milic is better :grinning: 

http://www.gardameteo.com/~Matteo/milic_dunk.avi


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Milic is better :grinning:
> 
> http://www.gardameteo.com/~Matteo/milic_dunk.avi


Is that Millicec? Holy ****!!
All he would have to do is dunk like that in a game and everyone would stop calling him a bust. 
He looks more coardinated than I thought he was. 
That is seriously amazing.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that Millicec? Holy ****!!
> ...


personally, i'd bet on that guy NOT being darko.

he said milic, not milicic.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> personally, i'd bet on that guy NOT being darko.
> ...


Ya, from what i've seen darko looks slow and un-athletic.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that Millicec? Holy ****!!
> ...


No, he's not Darko Milicic  

That's *Marko* "plastic man" *Milic*, the first slovenian of ever in NBA ( 1997-1998) , now playing with the italian team Scavolini Pesaro.



















:grinning:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

marko milic

darko milicic

interesting.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> marko milic
> 
> darko milicic
> ...


Ehehe, I know it :laugh:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

This is Michael Jordan's dunk from the free throw line in the 1988 dunk contest. The best dunk ever.

Jordan's dunk


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/j/v/jvn103/PICS/vince carter superman.jpg
> 
> all i can say is... jesus


look at the players on the background, you see charles oakley in that raptors uniform and brevin knight in the cavs one, so i assume it was back in 2000-2001 season. vince look as if hes
a bird flying through pacific ocean.
b.t.w ...... is vince really a human ??


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

I dont care what anyone says...but Kadour Ziani is the most rediculous dunker I have ever seen. A 360 over three guys!!! Thats just sick!

Check out this video...click on the Kadour Ziani link at the bottom of the page and wait for it to load...its worth seeing it!Kadour Link


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Milic is better :grinning:
> 
> http://www.gardameteo.com/~Matteo/milic_dunk.avi


I believe that is the dunk that lost him his college eligebility. (He won the car he dunked over).


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Vince is very athletice. We know that. But I think he is overrated. I mean yeah he puts on a dunking fest but do they win? He had a great first couple seasons, he was actually playing basketball. And I am aware of his numbers, but just because you can dunk like him does not make you a great player. He is good, but not as good as people make him out to be, and if he is, he hasn't proven it yet.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Vince is very athletice. We know that. But I think he is overrated. I mean yeah he puts on a dunking fest but do they win? He had a great first couple seasons, he was actually playing basketball. And I am aware of his numbers, but just because you can dunk like him does not make you a great player. He is good, but not as good as people make him out to be, and if he is, he hasn't proven it yet.


Vince doesn't actually dunk very often any more. however, his all-round game and defense have come a LONG way. he, like any guard in the league, needs to have a great team surrounding him to win.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Somebody told me that he missed that shot.


I'm surprised no one else decided to bring this up. There was this pic of Vince and another one that looked just crazy, and he missed both the dunks. But hey, the fact that he would attempt something like that is just crazy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's a compilation of the best dunks ever:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one else decided to bring this up. There was this pic of Vince and another one that looked just crazy, and he missed both the dunks. But hey, the fact that he would attempt something like that is just crazy.


i think the other one you're referring to wasn't a missed dunk but one that wasn't even attempted- vince cradling the ball down by his hip, flying through the air after a whistle.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*VC*

why wont this delete?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Uh


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!


dang


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!


That sequence and picture looks so fake. The camera angle to photoshop job makes it look like his shoulders are above the rim too.

The first is between the legs, the second one the windmill and the third was the elbow in the rim dunk it looks like.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Treviso's Maurice Evans blows away VC :yes: :grinning:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Vince's ability to jump is amazin'! If he is healthy he can do everything he wants to......
the one from maurice evans looks very nice too!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Ou! I'm loving it!


----------

